# Bug out cabin ideas.....



## NTexRob

This is a link to neat cabins that are located all over the world. The web address might make you think that it is somewhat risque, but I promise it is just cabins. If you click on the link expecting to find anything other than cabins, you will be disappointed. A few pictures have links for how-to's and more pics.

Cabin Porn


----------



## survival

Technically, it is PORN!  For cabin lubbers that is! Wonderful link!


----------



## Leon

Dude every one of those is like WOWOOW and just when you pick the one you want you see another one. I especially love that one set in the rocks on the mountain, that is truly epic


----------



## NTexRob

The shipping container one is awesome, and the guy has done a really good job at keeping his blog. The website is temporarily down (godaddy.com got hit with a bug today), but try again later because he has literally listed every step from planning to construction.


----------



## Dropy

Yeah. i really like the shipping container cabin as well. easy to lock her up and would be very secure IMO.


----------



## WVprepper

That was cool..It would be so nice.


----------



## nadja

Very nice. Thanks for the link


----------



## AquaHull

Dropy said:


> Yeah. i really like the shipping container cabin as well. easy to lock her up and would be very secure IMO.


Not to mention a shipping container will be secure against the preppers who think 22lr is the ultimate weapon to have.


----------



## kharakterc

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Leon

Check this out. Got hooked up with a guy who built that, looking at once exactly like it. The porch folds up into a steel door.


----------



## shotlady

aquahull-"Not to mention a shipping container will be secure against the preppers who think 22lr is the ultimate weapon to have. "

aha i getcha, but for some one with nothing its the best choice


----------



## AquaHull

That'll work


----------



## WoadWarrior

Call me a pirate if you want... but this makes me think that I should start using the satellite view in google maps to start locating remote cabins and houses in my bug out area... and... well... if no one is there... claim one... if someone is there, try to join them... and if they are hostile to the idea... well... either join them anyway or try another nearby cabin... depending on how effective their hostility is. It is a survival situation after all and common decency won't help feed your spouse and kids. But... depending on what you have to offer, and the type of people you meet... chances are that someone will take you in... or that there are a few vacant houses about so it may never come down to the piracy bit. Of course... once you move in... you may encounter the pirate types as well.


----------

